# Trichomes help



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Got 7 plants 4 photos 3autos 

how much longer


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

Be patient.  When about 1/3 of them turn amber is when I start thinking about harvesting.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Be patient.  When about 1/3 of them turn amber is when I start thinking about harvesting.


I don’t mind waiting just wondering if I had 2-3 weeks left but thank you.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

What strain and how long in flower


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

How Big are the buds and are they still full of Pistils


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2021)

wait 2-4 weeks


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

I have a friend who grew commercially ran everything 63 days no matter what it was.  I suspect many warehouse grows are ran in such a way.  That is one of the nice things about growing your own.  I always say....when in doubt......wait a week.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How Big are the buds and are they still full of Pistils


Lots of white pistils left


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 16, 2021)

pute said:


> What strain and how long in flower


July 5 light change July 26 first sight of buds


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 16, 2021)

pute said:


> What strain and how long in flower


White widow photo runtz auto blu berry x 3 photo sour stomper x 2 auto


----------

